

Pandora is proud of paying musicians? - funkwyrm
http://musictechpolicy.wordpress.com/2012/11/06/a-good-deal-to-do-pandora-doubles-down-against-creators-now-strikes-at-songwriters/
I recall quite recently the press release where Pandora talked about creating a musician middle class. For the first time in history. So, the first step to creating this middle class is to sue them?
======
noonespecial
It is worth remembering that Pandora payed _all of the money it made_ plus
$20mm in investor dollars beyond that for royalties last year. Pandora has
never been profitable.

------
Codhisattva
That's a funny defense of ASCAP. Keep in mind that ASCAP is a middle man that
Pandora is replacing.

------
bramstoker
Codhisattva, what you state is false. ASCAP is the appointed agent of
songwriters for blanket licensing purposes and operates under a consent
decree.

